# TeslaCam Viewer - Video Editor / Exporter - Windows only



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)

I have been working on a windows .net app that can sync playback of TeslaCam footage and here is the Beta Version for anyone that would like to try it out.
Minimal Reqirements - .NET 3.5 
YouTube Demo and a DropBox link to the current Beta version can be found in the Youtube video description.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice job on doing this @NateM 
I had a few activations of Sentry Mode over the weekend and this will greatly help in figuring out what happened, grabbed it this morning and will have a proper play of the app tonight.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow, so many of these apps popping up.

@NateM, have you seen this:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/teslacam-viewer-windows-application.12464

It's open source if you'd like to team up. Unfortunately @mt09 has been missing for a week now, but I hope he'll return soon.

Nice work on your app BTW. I do like the idea of variable playback rate.


----------



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)

The full version is now available on GitHub: https://github.com/NateMccomb/TeslaCamViewer 
There is also a quick walk though video on YouTube showing how to use the new version of TeslaCam Viewer ver. 2019.19.1


----------



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> Wow, so many of these apps popping up.
> 
> @NateM, have you seen this:
> 
> ...


I didn't know others were working on this same idea. I'll have to look into this and see how I can help


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> Wow, so many of these apps popping up.
> 
> @NateM, have you seen this:
> 
> ...


I created a wix installer for the app that @mt09 created, but haven't contributed it to the github as yet.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I really do like the architecture of the app @mt09 created, but with his last appearance on the forums being 5/5 and no changes to the repo since 5/1 I'm worried about him.

Any one of us could fork the repo and keep going, but I'm hoping he comes back around. I still have a pull request there for some bug fixes on start.

I would love to see all the brilliant and creative people working on similar apps come together. Most of the devs so far seem to be C# / .Net developers like myself. I'm a fan of Xaml and the modern rendering engine, but it doesn't absolutely have to be that.

I'm heading to Berlin for work on Saturday. I'll be gone for a week but I'm sure I'll still be checking these forums while I'm away. Hopefully mt09 will reappear while I'm gone. If not, we can discuss how we want to move forward with which code base.

Thank you @MRinPDX for creating the installer. Hopefully there will be a chance to contribute it soon.

Cheers!


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey, you developers, how about allowing for additional streams, so other cameras can be mounted and synced?


----------



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)

_This is only available to Windows users and requires .NET 3.5(already pre-installed in win7/10)_

I've been working on my own version of a TeslaCam Viewer for about a month now and after many improvements, it now includes an export / video editor option. There are 5 view layout options to combine all cameras in to one video for easy uploading. You can select multiple clips (or just one) to join together and then trim off what you don't want. One of the original features that makes this viewer so great is that it allows you to quickly select each folder one by one and it's designed to take you directly to when a sentry mode triggered event would be within the timeline, allowing you to see what happen for each of the notifications we now get on our screens. Here is a quick video walking through some of the features

Did I mention it's FREE and open source through GitHub. Click here
This was also mentioned on the "The Lemon Pie" edition of the Tesla Owners Online Podcast


----------



## David Langford Smith (Jul 10, 2017)

Nicely done! I look forward to perusing your project on GitHub.
I spent maybe 4 hours working on a TeslaCam viewer. The file storage scheme is pretty simple. I built a folder browser and a clip viewer. Pretty basic, I admit, but what power to be able to easily view (and with your app, edit!) TeslaCam clips!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you can mirror-flip the side-marker cameras, you're golden. 


David Langford Smith said:


> Nicely done! I look forward to perusing your project on GitHub.
> I spent maybe 4 hours working on a TeslaCam viewer. The file storage scheme is pretty simple. I built a folder browser and a clip viewer. Pretty basic, I admit, but what power to be able to easily view (and with your app, edit!) TeslaCam clips!
> View attachment 26777


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

Don't like that I can't navigate to my clip repository, just because it's not named "TeslaCam". Why not allow arbitrary navigation?


----------



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)

lairdb said:


> Don't like that I can't navigate to my clip repository, just because it's not named "TeslaCam". Why not allow arbitrary navigation?


I'll update the code in the next release to allow the -Custom Folder- location to have full access to all files, even without "TeslaCam" in the name. Sound good? 
Right click on -Custom Folder- (at the top of the tree) to set the folder that you use for your clip repository, this will also be saved for when you open the viewer the next time.
I was trying to keep the folder viewing to a minimum for a cleaner look and navigation but if everyone agrees with you, then I'll open it up to have full file access. But thanks for bringing this up because I discovered a bug were non related files (dll, exe, bmp....) are being displayed, this will also be fixed in the next update.


----------



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)

David Langford Smith said:


> Nicely done! I look forward to perusing your project on GitHub.
> I spent maybe 4 hours working on a TeslaCam viewer. The file storage scheme is pretty simple. I built a folder browser and a clip viewer. Pretty basic, I admit, but what power to be able to easily view (and with your app, edit!) TeslaCam clips!
> View attachment 26777


What underlying video player are you using, VLC, WMP or something else? I've had the best luck with Windows Media Player(classic) and it's what I used but for the lightweight and fast response to controls compared to VLC.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

I use VLC and had been using a few python scripts that people have posted so far. This program looks promising! Does it do a batch run once you point it at the SavedClips folder? The most recent python script I downloaded requires a specifc file per merge (unless I'm using it wrong...).

Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## David Langford Smith (Jul 10, 2017)

NateM said:


> What underlying video player are you using, VLC, WMP or something else? I've had the best luck with Windows Media Player(classic) and it's what I used but for the lightweight and fast response to controls compared to VLC.


Winows Media Player SDK gives me the features I need so far. I don't think I've ever coded for video playback, so it was refreshing to know that it can be done very easily. Who'da thunk it, but WMP seems to perform well enough (at least on my quad-core desktop pc).


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Wireless TeslaCam viewer and storage device 🤔


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

NJturtlePower said:


> Wireless TeslaCam viewer and storage device 🤔


@NJturtlePower are you the developer of the Roadie or affiliated with it in any way. If so, I have some questions I'd like to ask:


The Roadie looks like a Raspberry Pi with potentially a fork of TeslaUSB on it. Is that accurate?
Will the free Roadie app work with a vanilla TeslaUSB?
Whether or not the Roadie is based on TeslaUSB, is it open source?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> @NJturtlePower are you the developer of the Roadie or affiliated with it in any way. If so, I have some questions I'd like to ask:


Nope, just a consumer and Model 3 owner...saw it posted in a FB group and passed it along here.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Understood. Thanks @NJturtlePower


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right thread...but I found this while searching for iOS/iPadOS solutions. https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tesladeck-for-tesla/id1495910896

There are no reviews, and I cant seem to find any outside information, but the screenshots look promising. Think its safe to download and try? Lol


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Can confirm the iOS app TeslaDeck is legit, I plugged my SSD right into my iPad Pro, and was able to view everything without any issues.


----------

